# Finally, Baby #3 Is Here !!!!



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Well it was another early morning childbirth. at 3:49am 08.02.08 our third daughter was born.

7lbs, 10oz
19"

Mom and baby are doing great !! Dad is still coping with the reality that he will be raising 3 girls.....









I will soon be moving my LARGE gun safe to the foyer. First thing for the boys to see when they visit..... Any other suggestions on keeping the boys away are certainly welcome!

We are going to have a 2 week camping shutdown then get right back in to things.

Take Care !


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Start saving for your own bathroom as you will soon loose your turn. James


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations!! That's great news!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations to the Sayonara Family!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

We're so very happy for you!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

8 SIMPLE RULES FOR DATING MY DAUGHTER 
by: W. Bruce Cameron

Rule One: If you pull into my driveway and honk you'd better be delivering a package, because you're sure not picking anything up.

Rule Two: You do not touch my daughter in front of me. You may glance at her, so long as you do not peer at anything below her neck. If you cannot keep your eyes or hands off my daughter's body, I will remove them.

Rule Three: I am aware that it is considered fashionable for boys your age to wear their trousers so loosely that they appear to be falling off their hips. Please don't take this as an insult, but you and all of your friends are complete idiots. Still, I want to be fair and open minded about this issue, so I propose this compromise: You may come to the door with your underwear showing and your pants ten sizes too big, and I will object. However, in order to ensure that your clothes do not, in fact, come off during the course of your date with my daughter, I will take my electric nail gun and fasten your trousers securely in place to your waist.

Rule Four: I'm sure you've been told that in today's world, sex without utilizing a "barrier method" of some kind will kill you. Let me elaborate: when it comes to sex, I am the barrier, and I will kill you.

Rule Five: In order for us to get to know each other, we should talk about sports, politics, and other issues of the day. Please do not do this. The only information I require from you is an indication of when you expect to have my daughter safely back at my house, and the only word I need from you on this subject is "early."

Rule Six: I have no doubt you are a popular fellow, with many opportunities to date other girls. This is fine with me as long as it is okay with my daughter. Otherwise, once you have gone out with my little girl, you will continue to date her until she is finished with you. If you make her cry, I will make you cry.

Rule Seven: As you stand in my front hallway, waiting for my daughter to appear, and more than an hour goes by, do not sigh and fidget. If you want to be on time for the movie, you should not be dating. My daughter is putting on her makeup, a process that can take longer than painting the Golden Gate Bridge. Instead of just standing there, why don't you do something useful, like changing the oil in my car?

Rule Eight: The following places are not appropriate for a date with my daughter: Places where there are beds, sofas, or anything softer than a wooden stool. Places where there are no parents, policemen, or nuns within eyesight. Places where there is darkness. Places where there is dancing, holding hands, or happiness. Places where the ambient temperature is warm enough to induce my daughter to wear shorts, tank tops, midriff T-shirts, or anything other than overalls, a sweater, and a goose down parka zipped up to her throat. Movies with a strong romance or sexual theme are to be avoided; movies which feature chain saws are okay. Hockey games are okay. Old folks homes are better.


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

Note: This application will be incomplete and rejected unless accompanied by a complete financial statement, job history, lineage and medical report from your doctor.

Name:________________________ Nickname/Alias:___________________ 
Date Of Birth:____/____/____ height:______ Weight:______ I.Q.:______ 
G.P.A.:________ Soc. Sec.#______-___-_______ 
Driver's License#____________________ 
Boy Scout Rank:_____________Good Standing: Yes_____No_____ 
Home Address:_______________________________ 
City/State/Zip_____________________________ 
Home Phone#: (___)___________ Car Phone#:_______________ Pager#:__________ 
Do you own 
a. Van?____ 
b. Truck with oversized tires?____ 
c. Car with a trunk full of speakers?_____

Do you have any of the following: 
a. An earring_____ 
b. nose ring______ 
c. belly button ring_____ 
or piercings on any other body parts_____ 
Explain:_____________________________________________________ 
Tattoo?______

(If you answered YES to any of the above questions, discontinue and leave the premises immediately.)

In 30 words or less, what does "LATE" mean to you? ________________________________________________________________

In 30 words or less, what does "DON'T TOUCH MY DAUGHTER" mean to you? ________________________________________________________________

Church you attend_____________________ How often______________________ 
Best time to interview your pastor?_______________________

Fill In The Blank. Please answer freely, all answers will be confidential. 
a. If I were beaten, the last bone I want to be broken broken is: ____________________________________________________ 
b. The one thing I hope this application does not ask me is ____________________________________________________ 
c. Now answer the question you filled in on B ____________________________________________________

NOTE: If you have answered any of the previous questions dishonestly (and I will find out), discontinue application. It is advised that you leave the premises quickly keeping your head low and running in serpentine fashion.

I swear that all information provided above is true and correct to the best of my knowledge under penalty of death, dismemberment, electrocution, and/or hot pokers.

_____________________________ 
Signature (This means sign your name)

Thank you for your interest. Please allow 4 - 6 YEARS for processing. If your application is approved, you will be contacted in writing. Please do not call or write, this could cause you unexpected injury.

If your application is rejected, you will be notified by two men wearing white ties and answering to the names GUIDO and LOUIE.


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

APPLICATION FOR PERMISSION TO DATE MY DAUGHTER

NOTE: This application will be incomplete and rejected unless accompanied by a complete financial statement, history, lineage, recent FBI background check, psychiatric evaluation, and updated medical report from your doctor.

1. NAME _______________________________
DATE OF BIRTH ________________ 
2. HEIGHT ______________ 
WEIGHT __________ 
I.Q _______ 
G.P.A.____________ 
3. SOCIAL SECURITY # _____________
DRIVERS LICENSE # __________________ 
4. BOY SCOUT RANK______________________________________ 
5. HOME ADDRESS _____________________________________
CITY/STATE ___________
ZIP __________ 
6. Do you have one MALE and one FEMALE parent? _____ 
If No, EXPLAIN ________________________________________
7. Number of years your parents have been married _____ 
8. Do you own a van? _____ A truck with oversized tires? _____ A waterbed? _____
Do you have an earring, nose ring, belly button ring, or a tattoo? _____
(If "yes" to any of #8, discontinue application and leave premises)

9. In 50 words or less, what does "LATE" mean to you?

10. In 50 words or less, what does "DON'T TOUCH MY DAUGHTER" mean to you?

11. In 50 words or less, what does "ABSTINENCE" mean to you?

12. Church you attend ___________________________ 
How often do you attend? ________________________
13. When would be the best time to interview your father, mother and priest/rabbi/minister?____________________________

14. Answer by filling in the blank: please answer freely. ALL answers are confidential (That means I won't tell anyone-ever-I promise.)

a) If I were shot, the last place on my body I would want wounded is____







If I were beaten, the last bone I would want broken is my____
c) A woman's place is in the____
d) The one thing I hope this application does not ask me about is____
e) When I first meet a girl, the first thing I notice about her is____

(NOTE: If your answer begins with "T" or "A", discontinue. Leave premises keeping your head low. Running in a serpentine fashion is advised.) 
15. What do you want to be IF you grow up?___________________

I SWEAR THAT ALL INFORMATION SUPPLIED ABOVE IS TRUE AND CORRECT TO THE BEST OF MY KNOWLEDGE UNDER PENALTY OF DEATH, DISMEMBERMENT, NATIVE AMERICAN ANT TORTURE, ELECTROCUTION, CHINESE WATER TORTURE, AND RED HOT POKERS. 
________________________________________ 
Signature (That means sign your name)

Thank you for your interest. Please allow four to six years for processing. You will be notified in writing if you are approved. Please do not try to call or write. If you do attempt any communication before your application is approved, automatic disqualification will result.

If your application is rejected, you will be notified by two gentlemen wearing white ties and carrying violin cases (You might want to watch your back).

Do you still want to date my daughter?
_____ Yes, please accept my application 
_____ I um, no, I uh, think I have the wrong house... 
Re: Application to Date my Daughter (and Rules!) cyncyn_22: RULES FOR DATING MY DAUGHTER

As a dad, I have some basic rules, which I have carved into two stone tablets that I have on display in my living room.

Rule 1: If you pull into my driveway and honk you'd better be delivering a package, because you're sure not picking anything up.

Rule 2: You do not touch my daughter in front of me. You may glance at her, so long as you do not peer at anything below her neck. If you cannot keep your eyes or hands off of my daughter's body, I will remove them.

Rule 3: I am aware that it is considered fashionable for boys of your age to wear their trousers so loosely that they appear to be falling off their hips. Please don't take this as an insult, but you and all of your friends are complete idiots. Still, I want to be fair and open minded about this issue, so I propose this compromise: You may come to the door with your underwear showing and your pants ten sizes too big, and I will not object. However, In order to assure that your clothes do not, in fact, come off during the course of your date with my daughter, I will take my electric staple gun and fasten your trousers securely in place around your waist.

Rule 4: I'm sure you've been told that in today's world, sex without utilizing a "barrier method" of some kind can kill you. Let me elaborate: when it comes to sex, I am the barrier, and I WILL kill you.

Rule 5: In order for us to get to know each other, we should talk about sports, politics, and other issues of the day. Please do not do this. The only information I require from you is an indication of when you expect to have my daughter safely back at my house, and the only word I need from you on this subject is "early."

Rule 6: I have no doubt you are a popular fellow, with many opportunities to date other girls. This is fine with me as long as it is okay with my daughter. Otherwise, once you have gone out with my little girl, you will continue to date no one but her until she is finished with you. If you make her cry, I will make YOU cry.

Rule 7: The following places are not appropriate for a date with my daughter: Places where there are beds, sofas, or anything softer than a wooden stool. Places lacking parents, policemen, or nuns. Places where there is darkness. Places where there is dancing, holding hands, or happiness. Places where the ambient temperature is warm enough to induce my daughter to wear shorts, tank tops, midriff T-shirts, or anything other than overalls, a sweater, and a goose down parka zipped up to her chin. Movies with a strong romantic or sexual theme are to be avoided; movies which feature chainsaws are okay. Hockey games are okay.

Rule 8: Do not lie to me. I may appear to be a balding, middle-aged, dimwitted has-been. But on issues relating to my daughter, I am the all-knowing, merciless commander of your universe. If I ask you where you are going and with whom, you have one chance to tell me the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth. I have a shotgun, a shovel, and five acres behind the house. Do not trifle with me.

Rule 9: Be afraid. Be very afraid. It takes very little for me to mistake the sound of your car in the driveway for a chopper coming in over a rice paddy outside of Hanoi. When my Agent Orange starts acting up, the voices in my head frequently tell me to clean the guns as I wait for you to bring my daughter home. As soon as you pull into the driveway you should exit your car with both hands in plain sight. Speak the perimeter password, announce in a clear voice that you have brought my daughter home safely and early, then return to your car-there is no need for you to come inside. The camouflaged face at the window is mine.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Congradulations! we are right behind you with our 2nd due anytime.
I can't beleive how much diapers and formula have gone up in the last 7 years.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Congrats to you and your family







!! I hope mom and daughter are doing well!

Bill


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations on your new bundle of joy!!! 







Remember to enjoy them while they're little.....I'm sure you will. Hope everything continues to go well and you get her started right in life.......CAMPING!!








Darlene


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter.

Invest now in makeup and clothing companies...the interest will help you pay for the aforementioned products when the time comes


----------



## 4xys (Mar 18, 2007)

Congratulations on your newest arrival. As a parent of 3 boys, I am horrified of them dating with all the influences out there & not necessarily all good either. I can only hope that the values & morals instilled at home prevail! Enjoy your girls as they grow too fast.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS! Going from 2 kids to 3 is a piece of cake.








Glad to hear everyone is doing fine.

--Greg


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! All is well... eating, sleeping and pooping..... the babys doing good too.









Just getting her set up here to watch the #48 Lowes Chevy lead the pack around POCONO !


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Congratulations on the new addition to your family

In addition to moving the gun safe to the foyer when they're old enough to date how about play a video of your daughters at the range doing some target practice. That'll make the boys respect them. I've got two girls of my own and wouldn't have it any other way. As far as sports I've managed to get them to root for the same football team as me, go Eagles, but as far as NASCAR goes they've found their own drivers to like. I'm just glad they like to sit and watch the race or game with dad. Congrats again and enjoy. Tell Mom everyone here at Outbackers said congrats too.

Brad


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!









Wow, outnumbered with Daughters.... That will keep you busy....


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats. I have a house full of girls too, and wouldn't have it any other way. They are such a unique joy and are all too happy to make their daddy the center of the universe. Enjoy it while it lasts









Jim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats!

Mark


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

MaeJae


----------

